# Building a high performance PC



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello,

So i'm building this new pc, and i would like some feedback on it, improvement or maybe cheaper parts with the same performance.


Case: Corsair Obsidian 750D
PSU: Corsair CX650M
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR4 3200MHz 2x8 (maybe i should get 32GB)
CPU: Intel Core i7-7700
GPU: ASUS ROG STRIX GTX1080
Motherboard: ASUS ROG STRIX Z270H

I need some advice on the HDD/SSD/SSHD, what exactly is SSHD? 

For the OS and my editing software: Samsung 750 EVO SSD 250 GB
and then: 4x Seagate Desktop SSHD 1TB 

this setup is +/- €2100,- in my country, it will be mainly used for editing 4k 360 degrees photo's and video's. (gaming ofcourse).

I'm also new to the 360 video editing, but with 4k resolution, i think it requires a powerfull PC. 

Any advice is welcome! I would like it a bit cheaper but idk if that is possible.

(sorry for my poor english)
Cheers! :beerchug:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*S*olid *S*tate *H*ybrid *D*rive: A Seagate technology which combines fast NAND flash memory (SSD) into a conventional rotating hard drive. Offers the high capacity and low cost of a hard drive, plus the higher speed of an SSD, though not as fast as a true SSD.

Memory: These days 16 GB is pretty much the minimum memory you want in a high end PC. If you can swing it with your budget, get 32.

Build looks alright, though the Corsair CX650 is more or less an entry level power supply. At this price point, I'ld rather see one with an 80Plus Gold rating. Say a Corsair AX or Seasonic G- or X- series.


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation on the SSHD.

I will switch up the CX650 for a AX760, that CX650 was a greedy choice, for such a great PC.


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

Also, is there a massive difference between the Intel Core i7-7700 and Intel Core i5-6600K?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Similar performance for gaming. The i7 probably a bit better for editing video.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Need a clarification are you saying I7 7700K or just 7700 as there is a rather noticeable difference though I would rather see either one over I5 you mention.
The K denotes OC ability in case you don't realize that.


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

I was thinking about the 7700, becouse it's a bit cheaper. Is there a big difference between the 7700 and the K version?
I mean i don't need to edit Imax movies, just 4k high quality video's, also 360 degrees.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Naxonn said:


> I was thinking about the 7700, becouse it's a bit cheaper. Is there a big difference between the 7700 and the K version?
> I mean i don't need to edit Imax movies, just 4k high quality video's, also 360 degrees.


Unless you plan on overclocking, you do not need the 7700K. A 7700 will do just fine.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

They are more or less the same processor, though the K is generally more desirable. Other than cost, the difference is the K version is 'unlocked' which allows for much higher overclocks.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It's a matter of opinion there is about $35 difference but the 7700 is 3.6 Ghz and the 7700K starts at 4.2, rather a big difference even if you don not OC for $35.


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

Rich-M said:


> It's a matter of opinion there is about $35 difference but the 7700 is 3.6 Ghz and the 7700K starts at 4.2, rather a big difference even if you don not OC for $35.


For me it is not just $35,- , it is €110,-. 
There is no budget, but i don't want to pay 100 euro+ for little noticeable improvement.

Atm, this build is at €2165,- (without monitor, keyboard and mouse).


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd drop the 7700K then.


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

Then the build is complete now, thanks for all the advice guys!
I will post pictures when it's ready to rock and roll.

Cheers!

PSU: Corsair AX760
GPU: ASUS ROG STRIX GTX1080 8G
CPU: Intel Core i7-7700
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 32GB DDR4 3200MHz (4x8)
Motherboard: ASUS ROG STRIX Z270H
Case: Corsair Obsidian 750D
SSD: Samsung 750 EVO SSD 250 GB
SSHD: 4x Seagate Desktop SSHD 1TB - 3.5inch
CPU cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 612
Extra airflow control: 2x Cooler Master MasterFan Pro 120


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Why four 1TB hard drives? What's wrong with two 2TB ones? Also, what will they be used for?


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

Just to keep things organized between diffrent projects i'm working on.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What kind of work? Is it important data? Will there be file transfer between the drives?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Want to pay for the "K" effortlessly? Go back to 16 gb of ram which you will never fully utilize now anyway.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Might as well drop the Z270 board it's a waste with the i7 7700 cpu then and go for an H270 or B250 board and save the $.


----------

